
How much does an electric standing desk cost? - walterbell
https://www.btod.com/blog/2017/02/26/how-much-does-an-electric-standing-desk-cost/
======
manyxcxi
The prices of new electric standing desks were so appalling to me that I held
off on it for a couple of years.

I’m 6’3” so I pretty much have to buy the higher end models, as they’re
typically the only ones that go up high enough.

Finally I struck gold with a CraigsList ad from a local office furniture
resale company. It never even occurred to check them. I found a much bigger
desk than I had been looking for with only a few scratches on it for less than
1/3 the retail price.

I absolutely love it, I use it every day. I’ve got two large monitors on arm
mounts and all kinds of things. It’s very stable, quiet, and smooth. It
probably goes up and down 10 times a day without issue.

The moral of the story is you can find these things dirt cheap if you look.
After having one for over a year, I think I’d be willing to pay full retail if
I couldn’t find one though.

------
kimusan
Around here they are pretty cheap but they are also required in all offices by
law (it can be a non-electric version but a person has to be able to raise the
table on his own).

------
Hates_
Shame the Ikea Bekant isn't listed (Perhaps not available in the US?). I love
mine and was definitely worth the £500 investment.

